# New here but no new to the game



## Powerhead (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey guys,

I was powerlifting clean in IPF 84kg category, but got a pec injury (both pec muscles got detached) that needed surgery and that kept me a year out.

Now I am weak (264 squat 396 dealift, and 165lbs bench), and look like crap at 210 lbs at 20-22% bf (guestimate).

My plan is to start a slow cut (not count calories but eat very clean), with cardio (20 mins 4 times a week) and supplement that with test-e to go down to 180lbs while squatting, bencing and deadlifting like there is no tomorrow. My plan is to drop my bf to 12-13% and then do a test, deca cycle.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 5, 2013)

Powerhead, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Sherk (Jul 5, 2013)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## charley (Jul 5, 2013)

_*

  welcome!!!
*_


----------



## brazey (Jul 5, 2013)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## kcambrose88 (Jul 5, 2013)

That's a great plan. Don't overtrain or youll fuck it up. (jus a little piece of good advice)


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 5, 2013)

Good luck and welcome aboard.


----------



## Iz_vivit (Jul 5, 2013)

Welcome mane


----------



## 2B1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Good luck. Welcome homie...


----------



## sneedham (Jul 7, 2013)

Welcome bro....

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 7, 2013)

welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## stevekc73 (Jul 9, 2013)

Welcome aboard Powerhead!


----------



## Bama78 (Jul 9, 2013)

Welcome Powerhead


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jul 10, 2013)

Welcome to the board


----------



## blergs. (Jul 10, 2013)

welcome


----------

